
Re-Ask HN: List of companies NOT using Agile methodologies? - zerr
Lets not get into discussion that &quot;real&quot; Agile (or Communism) hasn&#x27;t been tried yet and so on... :)<p>Would be great to have a list of companies NOT using Agile&#x2F;Scrum or any other forms of micro-management and commoditization of engineering. The list of engineer-friendly companies that is.
======
zerr
Got only one comment (Basecamp) for the previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23988203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23988203)

------
PaulHoule
I worked at one that didnt... Then they did.

~~~
zerr
Yes, it's a pretty common situation, unfortunately.

